# Why the hell not???



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I need to make humi room!










Anyone PM me someone's address(es)


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

I've got a limited number of addy's....PM a list of targets you're after and I'll see who I can willing and voluntarily throw under the bus here!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I've got two selected.... its time to takem out!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

I sent a list of potential targets just to give you options.... :lol:


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

givem hell!!! :twisted:


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

I've got your brother's address...


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

BOOB's United!!! :lol: 

Oh yeah....I have Jax's addy!! :wink:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

uh oh it seems im not going to be acting alone......


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> uh oh it seems im not going to be acting alone......


I dont know what you are talking about but I had to make some humi room myself :lol: :dunno: :lol:

O by the way I know 2 people who might die this week!!! Make that four just a different times.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Whitefish said:


>


LMAO!!!
:biglaugh: :biglaugh:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Whitefish said:


>


Only someone from Ohio would wear a t'shirt that says "ETATS OIHO" oke:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

lol steve....


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> ....I have Jax's addy!! :wink:


 :shock:

I ummmm, recently moved. Yeah, no forwarding address. Something to do with the witness protection program. Not my rules. :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

lazylightningNY said:


> Whitefish said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

This just in.. Operation Homeward Bound Naval front has been deployed...


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Jesus. All the bomb talk is making me trigger happy......


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my friend its just begun, Ground and Air Forces are yet to be deployed but will be by 2100Z


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Oh my friend its just begun, Ground and Air Forces are yet to be deployed but will be by 2100Z


Hmmmmmm....Technically, don't I owe you one?

I should keep bombs on standby


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> I need to make humi room!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just want to let you know, bombing me won't make more room in your humidor.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Didier, IF/WHEN I do bomb you.. its because I hate you.. ok? :lol:
Not to make room in my humidor 
Im going to let these Royal Silk's determine that


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

It has been confirmed.. AIR and GROUND forces have been deployed... sit back kids.. Turn on CNN, and let the SHOCK(ER) and AWE begin...


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

You gotta love the visual aids... :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Man, I love seein the Warthogs...they used to fly over my town all the time, very cool sight!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

CRider said:


> Man, I love seein the Warthogs...they used to fly over my town all the time, very cool sight!


Funny you should say that :hmm:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

:hmm: :lolat:


thehat101 said:


> CRider said:
> 
> 
> > Man, I love seein the Warthogs...they used to fly over my town all the time, very cool sight!
> ...


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> :hmm: :lolat:
> 
> 
> thehat101 said:
> ...


+1 :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I'm still in Denver...and I ain't never goin home!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Our intel says that you are back home.... our intel wouldn't lie to us would he? huh Andrew!


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Didier, IF/WHEN I do bomb you.. its because I hate you.. ok? :lol:
> Not to make room in my humidor
> Im going to let these Royal Silk's determine that


OK Ace, I understand your point of view. :twisted:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Our intel says that you are back home.... our intel wouldn't lie to us would he? huh Andrew!


Some spies have been known to be double-agents. Sometimes, they outlive their usefulness :twisted:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Huh, what'd I do?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

andrew_will1 said:


> Huh, what'd I do?


Just play along!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

See...I figured it out pretty quick actually, I know your source wasn't Drew (although I'll smack him anyhow, I haven't smacked him in a while). I'll have to smack yer source when I get home tonight since his apartment's back door is about 8 feet from my house's back door :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Sure smack him too! :lol:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Sure smack him too! :lol:


Gee, thanks buddy !!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

andrew_will1 said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > Sure smack him too! :lol:
> ...


haha I thought he meant Jack..


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Sure ya did


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Jack and Drew are hanging our Amish Brothers out to dry.....

Well, both of you will have to take your lashes at the herf this weekend.

*BE STRONG CHRIS! Pain is only temporary!*


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Chris isnt making it to the herf... im pretty sure of it :lol:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

He'll survive. He's strong.

*BE STRONG CHRIS!!!! DON'T LET THIS BAND OF OHIO BITCHES BRING YOU DOWN!!!!!*


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

randomhero1090 said:


> Jack and Drew are hanging our Amish Brothers out to dry.....
> 
> Well, both of you will have to take your lashes at the herf this weekend.
> 
> *BE STRONG CHRIS! Pain is only temporary!*


My Amish brothas I know not what I have done to deserve this  I'd never hang you guys out to dry


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Oh, I'll make the HERF!

Maybe I should have Michele check the mail this week though...you know, just in case!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

andrew_will1 said:


> randomhero1090 said:
> 
> 
> > Jack and Drew are hanging our Amish Brothers out to dry.....
> ...


you know what you did!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

andrew_will1 said:


> randomhero1090 said:
> 
> 
> > Jack and Drew are hanging our Amish Brothers out to dry.....
> ...


You'd hang me out to dry in an amish second and we both know it! :rotfl:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

I have no idea what your talking about


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

andrew_will1 said:


> I have no idea what your talking about


*DAMM YOU DREW! DAMM YOU!!!!!!*

*I think I am about to go on an Amish Jihad. Forget targets, forget alliances, f**k it all! AYEYEYEEYYEYEYEYEYEYEYEYE*


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

:lolat:
*DAMM YOU DREW! DAMM YOU!!!!!!*

*I think I am about to go on an Amish Jihad. Forget targets, forget alliances, f**k it all! AYEYEYEEYYEYEYEYEYEYEYEYE*[/quote][/quote]


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

robwhite422 said:


> :lolat:
> *DAMM YOU DREW! DAMM YOU!!!!!!*
> 
> *I think I am about to go on an Amish Jihad. Forget targets, forget alliances, f**k it all! AYEYEYEEYYEYEYEYEYEYEYEYE*


yeah laugh it up....


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

randomhero1090 said:


> andrew_will1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea what your talking about
> ...


Don't be going all freaky on us here man...no worries, we'll take care of him on Saturday :twisted:


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

maybe I should have just been quit aces got my # and I got a bad felling about this :shock: :shock:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

robwhite422 said:


> maybe I should have just been quit aces got my # and I got a bad felling about this :shock: :shock:


na you're safe.... for now... :twisted:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> na you're safe.... for now... :twisted:


Famous last words...

:lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

JAX said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > na you're safe.... for now... :twisted:
> ...


shhhhh :lol:


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

see now he doesnt know what to think.... :lol:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Mental Warfare on my troops.... Aces, better watch yourself....

Remember, I got the Ammo Dump in my backyard :evil: 







Yes, Drew, you are f**ked on Saturday. Your gonna need your wife to carry you home.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

randomhero1090 said:


> Yes, Drew, you are f**ked on Saturday. Your gonna need your wife to carry you home.


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

....yeah well, after 3 hours in this place, with me as your "tour guide"










Ya'll gonna need a wheelchair!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

or a forklift


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

:lolat:



Acesfull said:


> or a forklift


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Forklift...lol.

If Aces and I went in there for 3 hours, we would need to remortgage my home to cover the bill


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Sounds like incentive to make the herf this weekend :lol:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

You know you wanna Aces...It would be really cool if you could make it there really is nothing quite like an Amish herf.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

MAPQUEST RESULTS: Columbus, OH to Bethlehem, PA...

Total Estimated Time: 7.0 hours 50 minutes 
Total Estimated Distance: 453.79 miles 

I'm calling BS on the 7:50. All the roads you are on should be 65mph. So you can do 70 no sweat. That should take you 6:45, give or take 15 minutes.

Its amazing when you look at the map. Its a complete "hole shot." Straight shot out 70, picking up the PA Turnpike south of Pittsburgh (its 4.5 hours from that spot, driven it a couple times). Then pick up 81 that runs into 78. 78 runs into 22. Bam, your there!

You are MORE than welcome to come  I know once a drive gets over 6hrs, it gets a little long. But...quoting Chris Tucker from "Friday":

"Man...if you ain't got no job, and you ain't got shit to do....."


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

If I had friday off I would but I took monday off this week 

ANywyas you guys are going to hate me after either today or tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> If I had friday off I would but I took monday off this week
> 
> ANywyas you guys are going to hate me after either today or tomorrow. :lol:


Ya bastid! I should just buy and ship the CI Weekly Special to you right now, that will shut you up! :twisted:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> If I had friday off I would but I took monday off this week
> 
> ANywyas you guys are going to hate me after either today or tomorrow. :lol:


If you took off Friday you could have a 4 day weekend  and I already hate you buddy


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> If I had friday off I would but I took monday off this week
> 
> ANywyas you guys are going to hate me after either today or tomorrow. :lol:


You make it sound like we liked you at one time :roll:

:lol:


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

CRider said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > If I had friday off I would but I took monday off this week
> ...


 :biglaugh:


----------

